# Hifi Set + PC



## 2boon4you (14. September 2010)

Nun was benötige ich genau dazu ?
Verstärker + Boxen (+Subwoofer) + WLAN Music Player ? 
Welche Kabel etc ?


----------



## Dracun (15. September 2010)

Ne vernünftige Soundkarte wäre schon mal hilfreich


----------



## Shaxul (15. September 2010)

Im Prinzip musst du nur die Soundkarte von deinem Computer mit einem Cinch-Anschluss deiner HiFi-Anlage (Evtl. hast du da zufällig den AUX-Eingang noch frei?) verbinden.
Wenn das einfach nur über Stereo laufen soll, dann reicht so ein Kabel hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klinke auf Cinch, in jedem Elektro-Fachgeschäft für ca. 5 Euro zu haben : )

Falls das ne größere Geschichte wird bzw. falls du mehr Infos brauchst, hilft es uns ungemein, wenn du die Komponenten/Geräte mal postest.


edit: Der Thread wäre wohl im Technikforum besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Knallfix (15. September 2010)

Ist imo nicht so ganz klar was du vorhast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deinen PC an eine Anlage anschließen oder mit einem Netzwerkfähigen Verstärker auf deine MP3 zugreifen?


----------



## 2boon4you (15. September 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Ist imo nicht so ganz klar was du vorhast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wäre mir ziemlich gleich.

Das Hauptproblem wäre jetzt mal ein vernünftiges System zusammenzustellen aber da ich nicht wirklich Ahnung von Frequenzbereichen usw habe wär ne kleine Hilfestellung optimal :x


----------



## Shaxul (16. September 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Das wäre mir ziemlich gleich.
> 
> Das Hauptproblem wäre jetzt mal ein vernünftiges System zusammenzustellen aber da ich nicht wirklich Ahnung von Frequenzbereichen usw habe wär ne kleine Hilfestellung optimal :x



Dazu müsste man erstmal wissen wozu die Anlage denn benutzt werden soll (Musik? DVD/Blu-Ray?), ob du 5.1 brauchst oder ob dir Stereo reicht. Außerdem wär's wichtig so in etwa den fianziellen Rahmen zu kennen. Gebrauchte Anlagen zum Musik hören kann man sich schon ab 200 Euro aufwärts zusammenstellen.

Wenn du nur ab und an einen Film schaust bzw. Musik höst und ansonsten eher daddelst, bist du mit einer guten Soundkarte und ein paar Logitech-Brüllwürfeln (ab ~40 Euro) vielleicht schon ganz gut beraten.

Aber schreib doch mal ein bisschen was dazu.


----------



## 2boon4you (16. September 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man erstmal wissen wozu die Anlage denn benutzt werden soll (Musik? DVD/Blu-Ray?), ob du 5.1 brauchst oder ob dir Stereo reicht. Außerdem wär's wichtig so in etwa den fianziellen Rahmen zu kennen. Gebrauchte Anlagen zum Musik hören kann man sich schon ab 200 Euro aufwärts zusammenstellen.
> 
> Wenn du nur ab und an einen Film schaust bzw. Musik höst und ansonsten eher daddelst, bist du mit einer guten Soundkarte und ein paar Logitech-Brüllwürfeln (ab ~40 Euro) vielleicht schon ganz gut beraten.
> 
> Aber schreib doch mal ein bisschen was dazu.



Also Stereo würde ausreichen - wird nur zum Musik hören benutzt, bei PC Boxen + Subwoofer gibts ja trotzdem nicht wirklich viel Bass, ist wohl das Hauptproblem.
Hab atm Creative Inspire P380 + Philips SPA 5300/10.

Preislich bis 350 € ca.


----------



## Shaxul (17. September 2010)

Also in dem Preisrahmen kannste dir eigentlich schon nen schönen gebrauchten Stereo-Verstärker und 2 Lautsprecher holen. Gute Anlaufstellen sind z.B. Plattenläden oder HiFi-Händler (und damit meine ich nicht den Media Markt). Die haben eigentlich auch oft gebrauchte Sachen rumstehen zu guten Preisen, Garantie bekommt man auch oft noch mit dazu.
Eventuell hat's da irgendwas bei dir in der Nähe?

Generell kann man schon auch was Neues kaufen. Allerdings wirste da das Problem haben, dass man reine Stereo-Verstärker eigentlich kaum noch bekommt. War mal Interesse halber in meinem Media Markt und hab gefragt, dort hatte man nur 5.1 Surround Verstärker ab 400 Euro aufwärts...

Was haste denn für ne Soundkarte drin?


----------



## 2boon4you (17. September 2010)

Ich hätte hier noch nen alten jvc rx-212 verstärker rumliegen btw. Ob ich den noch nützen könnte ?

Sowas gibts hier leider nicht - wohne in nen Bauernkaff :/ aber in Wien werd ich bestimmt was finden. 

Also wenn ich jetzt Stereoverstärker richtig interpretiere finde ich genug auf Geizhals - wärs möglich wenn du mal schauen könntest ob das mit solchen Geräten passen würde ?

Soundkarte hab ich nur die Onboard - mehr brauch ich auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2010)

_Sollte eigentlich funktionieren..

Was für Boxen stellst du dir denn vor?

Standlautsprecher?
Kompaktlautsprecher? (Regal)


oder doch "nur" irgendwelche Brüllwürfel bzw. Komplettanlagen? :-)_


----------



## 2boon4you (17. September 2010)

Kompaktlautsprecher wären schon was feines - nur mit meinen 350 € sollte sich ein Subwoofer am besten auch noch ausgehn :x


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2010)

_Ich persönlich würd bei dem Budget zB. zu Heco greifen..

Sub : __Heco Victa 25A

Boxen : Heco Victa 300 / 500 (wenn du doch Standlautsprecher möchtest)

Sub + 300er = ca. 300€
Sub + 500er = etwas über 400€

-------

Ist jetzt aber nur ein Beispiel :-)_


----------



## 2boon4you (17. September 2010)

Passt das auch mit dem jvc rx-212 wegen Watt und so?


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2010)

_Hab bei Google leider nichts dazu gefunden - ist ja schon etwas älter das Ding 

Wart am besten bis jemand reinschaut der das Dingens kennt..oder frag am besten mal im Hifi-Forum nach.. :-)_


----------



## 2boon4you (17. September 2010)

Farbeschwarz   RDS
   Anzeigedigital   PhonoMM   Fernbedienungmit FB   PreisgruppeP2: 51,- bis 100,- EUR   HerstellerJVC   schwarzer Receiver mit 2 x 50 Watt Leistung. Digitalanzeige, Stationsspeicher, Klangregler, 2 x Tape, 1 x Hochpegel, Phono MM, 2 Paar LS-Anschlüsse. Mit Fernbedienung und original Bedienungsanleitung

Anschlüße usw sind auf den Bildern zusehen jvc rx-212
Hoffe das hilft euch weiter :x


----------



## Knallfix (19. September 2010)

Den JVC solltest du nutzen können, hat nur keinen Subwoofer-Ausgang.
Ist bei Stereoverstärkern auch eher unüblich, denk ich mal.

Bei den Victa 500 brauchst du eigentlich auch keinen Sub, solange es nur ums Musik hören geht.
Die sind recht kräftig unten rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willst du richtig Saft, dann sowas:
http://www.springair.de/Pioneer-SX-950_detail_10718_326.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Knall


----------



## 2boon4you (19. September 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Den JVC solltest du nutzen können, hat nur keinen Subwoofer-Ausgang.
> Ist bei Stereoverstärkern auch eher unüblich, denk ich mal.
> 
> Bei den Victa 500 brauchst du eigentlich auch keinen Sub, solange es nur ums Musik hören geht.
> ...



Also würde ich mit Victa 500 mehr Bass haben als mit meinen beiden PC Subwoofern? Das wäre dann natürlich optimal :>

Der Pioneer übersteigt leider mein Budget :X


----------



## Knallfix (19. September 2010)

Ich hatte die 500er bis April und über zuwenig Bass braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen. 
In D stehen die in jedem MM/Saturn. 
Bei euch sicher auch, einfach mal anhören.

Naja, der Pio war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab den nur bei Springair gesehen.
Einerseits ist der ca 33 Jahre alt aber wenn in Ordnung dann sinds große Spaßbringer, grade bei basslastigen Sachen.
Habe noch den kleineren SX-750 rumstehen und ist die Hölle was da rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reiner, guter Stereoverstärker wäre zb sowas:
http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=172&thread=5213


----------



## 2boon4you (19. September 2010)

Könntest mir noch ein paar andere in der Preisklasse empfehlen falls ich die nicht bekomme ?

hehe nun ja mein jvc ist ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



& Könntest du mich mal mit der Leistung ein wenig aufklären ? Also z.B. der Verstärker mit 2x 50 Watt und die Victa 500 haben doch etwas mehr oder nicht ?


----------



## Knallfix (19. September 2010)

Die Jamo 606 wären noch was, als 606 HC3 auch im5.0 Set.
Die brauchen allerdings Platz, wegen dem seitlichen Bass. Sonst kommt nur gedröhne raus.
Bei den Jamos braucht man aber auch bei Filmen nicht unbedingt noch einen Subwoofer.
Etwas teurer als die Victa aber besser verabeitet.
Die Folie bei meinen Victas war an den Rändern eher bescheiden verklebt.

Heco gibt als empfohlene Verstärkerleistung bei den Victa "ab 30 Watt" an.
Immer gut ist es, den Verstärker mit zum Boxenkauf zu schleppen.
Auch wenns bei den "Fachberatern" von MM & Co vielleicht überredungskunst bedarf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch fein: Nubert NuBox 381. Kannst du 4 Wochen lang zuhause probehören.
http://www.nubert.de/index.php?action=product&id=2&category=1


----------



## 2boon4you (21. September 2010)

Hab eben auf Conrad Homepage nach den Boxen geschaut - sollte im Geschäft sein
Meinen Verstärker nehm ich trotzdem mit und lass mich mal ein bisschen beraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dankeschön Knallfix :>


----------

